# DJ Wanted



## Mister-Beat (4. Januar 2011)

*DJ Wanted
*Wir suchen DJ Talente für mobile DJ Einsätze*

Wir bieten:

* Eine Proffesionelle mobile DJ Anlage
* Eine Abwechslungsreiche Tätigkeit
* Eine Ausbildung zum Party DJ
* Sehr gute Bezahlung

Wir erwarten:*

* Pünktlichkeit
* Erreichbarkeit
* Zuverlässigkeit
* Liebe zur Musik
* PKW & Führerschein
* Offenen & extrovierten Auftritt

*Wenn wir dein interesse geweckt haben berwerbe dich einfach bei uns.
Sende eine kurz Bewerbung mit Lichtbild an:
[email protected] oder [email protected]*

oder telefonisch unter :
02273-9815215 

Unsere Webseite :
www.misterbeat.com


----------

